# satillite beach fishing



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

I will fishing this area, last week in January and need a little help on whats biting, baits to use and places to go..any help would be appreciated!
sobosteve


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fish the beaches around Pineda Causeway. Always good areas - but beware... That is tackle graveyard galore out there. If you take the right equipment, the risk is worth the reward. Fishing a tide that exposes the worm rock and coquina shelves is some of the best fishing in the area. Should be a good bite for pompano and sheephead this weekend.

Get in touch if you are still around. PM me...


----------



## vividtom (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey solid7! Been keeping an eye on the reports for that area as I will be heading to the PAB area on 1/28... Heading over from Tampa for a day of surf fishing! Would you happen to know how far north that coquina shelf runs? Lost alot of gear back in Nov in that area! Thanks! -T


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

vividtom said:


> Hey solid7! Been keeping an eye on the reports for that area as I will be heading to the PAB area on 1/28... Heading over from Tampa for a day of surf fishing! Would you happen to know how far north that coquina shelf runs? Lost alot of gear back in Nov in that area! Thanks! -T


No, not really sure. I can tell you how far south, but never followed it North. It runs out well shy of Cocoa Beach, but how much... not sure. I'd be happy to check it out for you and report back, though.


----------



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

thanks for the info..update! I have fished that area last summer, at the beach where there used to be an old perkins restraunt, and had no problems losing tackle. Guess there was no rocks out there also, but fishing was good. I think from 404 or pieneda causeway going south, 2 lights down.
did see a huge snook brought in and released there.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You can give me shout when you are down this way. I live just a couple miles south of Satellite Beach. I generally fish South of my place. I just like the beaches down that way better. Not to mention, I've never had a problem catching fish.

Hit me up. I'll fish with just about anyone.


----------



## vividtom (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just curious about how far north the rock ledge went... If you find out great if not, no worries! If your going to be around, I'm heading over with a buddy on Sat 1/28, and starting the day at the small park just north of PAB and north of the US1 split... 19th st if I recall (no rocks to speak of, so I know I was north of the ledge!) I had good luck at that park in Nov with nice sized Reds, so we're heading back.... got tired of losing tackle south at PAB and south of Pineda!  I hope to get into some pomps this time! Let's try to hook up!


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

The rocks in the Satellite Beach area run north about half way up Patrick Air Force Base. The first spot at the south end of Patrick just north of Pineda Causeway is prettry rocky. Th next spot at the NCO club has rocks but they are starting to break up in this area. The next spot where the big hangar use to be, just acrossfrom the fire station has rocks but they are not a problem and you would rarely get hung up in that area. The rocks run south to around 5 ave in Indianalantic. One thing to remember is the rocks provide cover hnd hold a lot of food for fish like sheephead and pompano. Due to the warm weather this year, I think most of the pompano or at least the big schools are still north of the Cape. Commercial jiggers have been hitting them pretty good alond the Space center. My story and I am sticking with it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

roundman said:


> The rocks run south to around 5 ave in Indianalantic.


I would say more like Paradise Beach... But once you get out of that, you won't hit another major rock shelf until you get to SI...


----------



## vividtom (Oct 11, 2011)

roundman,
Thanks for the good info on the rock ledge! I did have some luck in that lot across from the fire station back in Nov. We decided to go farther north to New Symrna last Sat 1/28 and got into a few nice Pomps (14" & 18")... Unfortunately it was quality over quantity, but I'm not complaining.... It was worth the trip!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

vividtom said:


> Unfortunately it was quality over quantity


That's the way it's been this year. It's a bit too warm this season.


----------

